# [Trading/buying] resetti construction sign



## gominam9 (May 17, 2020)

Hello!
I’m looking for a Sonny Resetti construction sign (the left picture). I have the Don construction sign (the right picture) and NMT or bells to trade.
Thank you so much


----------



## Ireuna (May 17, 2020)

gominam9 said:


> Hello!
> I’m looking for a Sonny Resetti construction sign (the left picture). I have the Don construction sign (the right picture) and NMT or bells to trade.
> Thank you so muchView attachment 260285


Meme


----------

